# Query about LMIA



## Pulak88 (Jun 9, 2017)

I have a big issue regarding LMIA. I don't know whether it real or fake. Please please please help me. I have searched in google but I couldn't find any scam regarding that job offer whereas its shows me all new jobs uploaded by that particular company. Company will take care of everything but I am being told that I have to make my own VISA and WORK PERMIT and they will guide me for that. I tried to track the LMIA confirmation number but I couldn't find any trace of that. I am totally confused regarding this issue. In my LMIA letter the things that's are mentioned are : SYSTEM FILE NUMBER, OPINION EXPIRY DATE, EMPLOYER INFORMATION, EMPLOYERS CONTACTS, THIRD PARTY INFORMATION, NAME OF REPRESENTATIVE, NEW EMPLOYEE (myself), JOB INFORMATION WITH NOC CODE & TITLE, WAGES, LOCATION OF EMPLOYMENT ETC ETC. Even I have got a agreement paper for 4 years. Till yet they haven't charged me any money but they told me that I have to take care of my VISA and WORK PERMIT by myself. Am just waiting for next information. But I don't want this query turns into a trouble for me. Please do help me with this query. PLEASE PLEASE.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You do have/need to obtain your own visa and work permit. If the company has obtained LMIAs they should send the job offer and all relevant LMIA documentation which you would present to CIC when you make your application for a Temporary Work Permit (TWP). With this documentation you can fly to Canada and present the documentation at POE. If it's in order you will be issued a TWP by
Immigration Canada.


----------



## Pulak88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you for your valuable information! And I have got the job offer letter as well as LMIA documentation! But am afraid whether the LMIA documentation is *REAL* or *FAKE*. How much the VISA and WORK PERMIT will cost to me in Canadian Dollar in Single Entry??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Pulak88 said:


> Thank you for your valuable information! And I have got the job offer letter as well as LMIA documentation! But am afraid whether the LMIA documentation is *REAL* or *FAKE*. How much the VISA and WORK PERMIT will cost to me in Canadian Dollar in Single Entry??


There is no way we can determine whether fake or real. You should investigate the company to so determine. As far as fees are concerned Pay your fees


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Pulak88 said:


> I have a big issue regarding LMIA. I don't know whether it real or fake. Please please please help me. I have searched in google but I couldn't find any scam regarding that job offer whereas its shows me all new jobs uploaded by that particular company. Company will take care of everything but I am being told that I have to make my own VISA and WORK PERMIT and they will guide me for that. I tried to track the LMIA confirmation number but I couldn't find any trace of that. I am totally confused regarding this issue. In my LMIA letter the things that's are mentioned are : SYSTEM FILE NUMBER, OPINION EXPIRY DATE, EMPLOYER INFORMATION, EMPLOYERS CONTACTS, THIRD PARTY INFORMATION, NAME OF REPRESENTATIVE, NEW EMPLOYEE (myself), JOB INFORMATION WITH NOC CODE & TITLE, WAGES, LOCATION OF EMPLOYMENT ETC ETC. Even I have got a agreement paper for 4 years. Till yet they haven't charged me any money but they told me that I have to take care of my VISA and WORK PERMIT by myself. Am just waiting for next information. But I don't want this query turns into a trouble for me. Please do help me with this query. PLEASE PLEASE.



Did you interview with the company? if so, why would you suspect that it is fake? And if you did, simply contact the person you interviewed with.


----------

